# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Philadelphia and Sydney

## amyb

These two destinations written up in TRAVEL section of this weekend's January 6th  NY Times.

----------


## andynap

I'm here already

----------


## amyb

Andy, see if the coverage will  steer you to a new spot-never too old to learn

----------


## andynap

Here is the article-  http://travel.nytimes.com/2013/01/06....html?hpw&_r=0

I've been to a few of the places named but if I followed the tour  I would be drunk for a week.

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks, Amy. I saw this article posted on a few Philly websites last week in anticipation of the feature story in the NY Times. The article was a real source of pride for several of the Philly establishments. The author was spot on with many of the recommended destinations.

The Farm and the Fisherman is a new treasure to the city and deserves the recognition. I dined there after Andy posted a Craig Laban review on sbhonline. My meal was perfect.

----------


## stbartslover

Caroline and I are there soon for a long weekend among friends...looking forward to the Prohibition Exhibit.
Love Philly....never had a real cheese steak yet, though...

Farm and fish looks fun, we already have something like that in Ann Arbor but should be fun to try.
We've been to Fork, which is really nice fine dining.

----------


## andynap

I guess we aren't considered your friends?

----------

